# LOTM - December 2020 (Babameca)



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for December 2020 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

December 2020 Nominations:

1) g-man - Lawn Journal


2) Babameca - Lawn Journal


3)Butter - Lawn Journal


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Going with @g-man again. His Bewitched KBG is looking incredible.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=15564&p=350927#p350927


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Damn @g-man!!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I nominate @Babameca .... Amazing season and fantastic colour for any cool season grass this time of year. But even more amazing given his location. Excellent!

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=13385&start=640


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I nominate @Butter . His lawn is always strong, and he's killing it with this late season color.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=350950#p350950


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Stuofsci02 It's an honour to receive this nomination!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Chris LI Thanks!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 It's an honour to receive this nomination!


Good luck brother!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @Babameca! :thumbup:


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Congrats @Babameca ... Well deserved!


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Congrats @Babameca! Beautiful lawn!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Babameca Congrats! Awesome job!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Friends, thank you for the kind words. This is an awesome community. Without it, its knowledge and the challenges by other members lawns, I wouldn't be even close to my 'perfect lawn journey'. I will stay fully dedicated to this forum and its members.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Congrats @Babameca ! Happy to have (almost) the same seed as you!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Congrats @Babameca!


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Congrats @Babameca ! Well deserved.


----------

